# Falling limb strikes upstate NY logger in the head



## EngineerDude (Dec 8, 2007)

From the Friday, 07-Dec Syracuse Post-Standard newspaper:

ONEONTA, N.Y. (AP) — A 27-year-old logger died when he was hit by a falling limb, state police said.

Joseph Gorzalkowski of Little Falls died from head injuries at Mary Imogene Bassett Hospital in Cooperstown.

Gorzalkowski was cutting down a tree Thursday with another man when a limb fell about 30 feet onto his head. The men were doing subcontract work in the town of Milford.

Troopers said their investigation was continuing, although the death appeared to be an accident.​
27 years old. How sad!


----------



## TDunk (Dec 8, 2007)

It's sad to hear stuff like that, especially when it's close to home


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 9, 2007)

That is why dead limbs are called widow makers

Prayers for the family...


----------

